# Disc Compatible Rear Rack



## bikeCOLORADO (Sep 4, 2003)

Suggestions?

Thanks!


----------



## woodway (Dec 27, 2005)

The Topeak Explorer comes in a disc-compatible version. I rode with one for the last four years and it worked great. Topeak racks are rugged (but heavy) and if you go with the matching Topeak bags or panniers they go together as a system.

Currently I am riding with a Tubus rack. Tubus sells an adapter for most of their racks that shift the rack backwards so that the mount clears the brake body. I've paired my Tubus rack with an Ortlieb pannier and I really like this combination. Tubus racks are really high quality and I like the way they look.


----------



## leeboh (Aug 5, 2011)

Kind of bike would help discussion, photo even better.


----------



## bikeCOLORADO (Sep 4, 2003)

Orbea Carpe H30
Carpe H30 - Orbea

Ordered it yesterday, will be riding it by next Wed. Some may remember my post about the Kona Sutra, changed up and decided on the Orbea instead.


----------



## willzager (Oct 20, 2011)

I have a Racktime addit rear rack. Has a second level of bars to attach the panniers too that brings them lower and a little further back. If you're interested I've been considering selling. (Switching to a more mtb, bikepacking style of carrying things.) Let me know!


----------



## crank1979 (Feb 3, 2006)

I've just fitted a Freeload rack to overcome the issue of not having rack mounts and not hanging a lot of weight off the seatpost. It'll also clear disk brakes easily.


----------



## bicyclenomad (May 27, 2012)

We've used an Old Man Mountain Sherpa (new style) Rear Disc 26" rack without problems for 10 months off-road (from Guatemala to Argentina) - about 15,000km. The bike didn't have V-brake bosses, so we used the clamp system which worked fine.

We ran Ortlieb Plus roller pannier bags with 4 (rather than the standard 2) top clamps and 2 (rather than 1) lower hook. The brakes were Avid BB7s and the bike a Charge Duster hardtail frame.

Recommended, and the customer service that OMM offer is fantastic.

Tom


----------



## Idiot Wind (Sep 8, 2008)

I've been using the Planet Bike Versarack Disc for the past couple years.

Versarack Disc


----------



## ryball (May 14, 2007)

I've used the Topeak disc compatible and the Axiom streamliner series that are canted further back. Both work well. I think I like the streamliner better because it moves the load further back and gives you more heal clearance.


----------



## bikeCOLORADO (Sep 4, 2003)

One of the local shops happened to have one of these on the shelf, it is incredibly light. Bought it. Mounted. Done.

Civia Cafe Bike Rack in Silver


----------

